# Where are we?



## Trogdor (Jul 30, 2006)

Inspired by MrFSS's contests, I've decided to put together one of my own.

Can you identify any of these five rail stations?

The only common theme is that I've been to all of them.

#1:







#2:






#3:






#4:






#5:


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 30, 2006)

I think #4 is New Haven, CT


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 30, 2006)

One down. Four to go.


----------



## creddick (Jul 30, 2006)

#3 is Vancouver, British Colunbia.


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 31, 2006)

3 and 4 have been identified. How about the rest?


----------



## jamesontheroad (Jul 31, 2006)

# 2 is Seattle, WA

# 5 is Waterloo in London. The main train sheds to the right serve services operated by SouthWest Trains; the long silver snaking extension is Waterloo Internation, built for the Eurostar. It will soon be surplus to requirements as Eurostar services move to the new St. Pancras International terminus near King's Cross: a real real shame, because this beautiful (and extremely expensive) terminal will see only about a decade of use as originally intended: it's much much longer than any domestic train service, even in the crowded south.

Oh, the only way I got them is because I've been to them as well. 

*j* :blink:


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 31, 2006)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> # 2 is Seattle, WA# 5 is Waterloo in London. The main train sheds to the right serve services operated by SouthWest Trains; the long silver snaking extension is Waterloo Internation, built for the Eurostar. It will soon be surplus to requirements as Eurostar services move to the new St. Pancras International terminus near King's Cross.
> 
> The only way I got them is because I've been to them as well
> 
> *j* :blink:



Well done. I figured #5 would be the toughest, but also figured one of our several Europeans on the list might get it.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 31, 2006)

What is the large ring shaped object just on the waterline west of the station in #5?


----------



## jamesontheroad (Jul 31, 2006)

MrFSS said:


> What is the large ring shaped object just on the waterline west of the station in #5?













It's the British Airways London Eye, a remarkable project that was built just after the millenium. It's just across the Thames from the Houses of Parliament. Millions of pounds was poured into the government initiated Millenium Dome project, out east in the Docklands which then closed after twelve months having lost almost as much money and not really inspired anyone to celebrate the Millenium (the secret to a big project like that is to work out what to put inside it before you build the thing...) Meanwhile a pair of architects from south London realised that what London really needed was a viewpoint which allowed people to look down on the city: New York has it's skyscrapers, Paris has the Eiffel Tower, my own Montréal has the Mont-Royal mountain... in fact every great world city has somewhere that is accessible to the public which allows them to see their metropolis. London, however, had nothing. So they built one of the world's largest ferris wheels: the glass pods are mounted on tracks on the outside that keep the cars level and on the outside of the wheel for maxium viewing opportunities.

Much like the Eiffel Tower (built as a temporary project with an intended lifespan of just a few years), the project was built with a ten year (?) temporary planning permission, however it's been such a hit that it is likely to remain for much longer (it was dliberately built with a fifty year intended life span).

If you're in London, book early and take a ride - it is truly spectacular.

*j*


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 1, 2006)

Any takers on the first one?


----------



## tp49 (Aug 2, 2006)

How about a small hint?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 2, 2006)

tp49 said:


> How about a small hint?


It's not NY. :lol: :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Aug 2, 2006)

AlanB said:


> tp49 said:
> 
> 
> > How about a small hint?
> ...


I can also do big hints too!

It's not NY. :lol: :lol:


----------



## gswager (Aug 2, 2006)

#1- The area right of station seems to be rundown and the terrian appears to be midwest, right?

Noticed: I edited the number from #5 to #1. Robert, please correct me if my guess is wrong.


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 2, 2006)

That narrows it down.


----------

